# The Exercise Thread



## belthagor (May 10, 2014)

What do you guys do to stay in shape?

I got a gift, it will arrive soon... "ankle weights" and I will not say the brand name, so it isn't advertising 
It's basically something which wraps around your ankle, or wrist if you want, and has padding on both the outside facing your ankle (so theres no chafing) and towards the outer part. In the middle there are just bags of sand, or if I get lucky, small steel spheres/balls. You can adjust the weights on it up to 3 pounds (per leg for a totally of 6 pounds)

The plushie parts mean you can swing them around while on your wrist, and not get hurt, and because of the shape and size, they are much more flexible than dumbbells.

I was thinking I would combine jump rope with the ankle weights, but I am not sure if it's a good idea. Also walking for short times with them on

Tell me what you think


----------



## Gargh (May 10, 2014)

I don't know about weight loss, but a friend of mine swears by wearing ankle weights around the house for strengthening her knee joints for kick-boxing. She also said it's hilarious when you take them off because you can over-step initially in a Ministry-of-Silly-Walksian fashion. It's anecdotal, but that's all I know!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 10, 2014)

100 Push Ups Per Day.
100 Sit-Ups Per Day.
100 Jumping Jacks Per Day.

+2 Hours Cardio.

Keeps you in great mental/physical shape.

Cost= $0


----------



## dither (May 10, 2014)

danielstj said:


> 100 Push Ups Per Day.
> 100 Sit-Ups Per Day.
> 100 Jumping Jacks Per Day.
> 
> ...



I bet YOU'RE not 62.


----------



## Plasticweld (May 10, 2014)

I just go to work every day, my chainsaw is just under 30 pounds, I carry an axe and wedges and tools on a belt another 6 to seven pounds, I wear steel toed boots and Kevlar chaps that weight another  6 pounds or so. I then get to drag all this stuff around through waist high brush up and down hills.  I am not smart like you guys so have to stay in shape the old fashion way :}  and I am 55


----------



## Ariel (May 11, 2014)

Round is a shape.  I'm round.  I make a great kitty bed.


----------



## Riptide (May 11, 2014)

Yeah, I run, and I have a super fast metabolism so basically I just need to run four-seven miles a day and I can eat what ever I please and still stay in shape... along with the fact I don't drink soda, or much of anything besides water. About those ankle weights, though, my coach told me not to run in them because they put too much stress on your joints. I used to do cross fit, but track got in the way, so now I only run and do like... five pushups. Arms are definitely not my strong point.


----------



## Grizzly (May 11, 2014)

I do jumping jacks, push-ups, crunches, and squats in the morning if I can drag myself out of bed before six. Also stretch a lot. I wish I did more cardio, but running is literally satan.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 11, 2014)

dither said:


> I bet YOU'RE not 62.



LOL!

No, 24.


----------



## Pandora (May 12, 2014)

I was a walker before my back injury, that's too much stress now but I can get on the treadmill, I can hold on a bit. Oh and watch TV too if I want. I choose the music channels like Solid Gold Oldies, I like the info they give for all the old timers like me.


----------



## midnightpoet (May 12, 2014)

I walk my two dogs, Jud and Lexie.  The only hazards are stray cats (oh my do they hate cats), other dogs (usually they are behind fences), and crotchety old men who gripe the presence of my dogs causes too much (barking) noise.  There are some friendly "dog buddies" though who quietly  look forward to our visits.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 12, 2014)

*Adult Content : 18+*

First, see bodybuilding.com for inquiries into "What works and what doesn't?" I saw a guy post about using 2 ankle weights around his waist during sex, bad outcome.

Second, my workout looks like this:

Wake up in the AM and do between :45 minutes to 1:30 of Yoga, varying between Hatha, Vinyasa, and Ashtanga on how I feel on that day (slow yoga is prolonged, poses held for 3+ minutes, while the more active sessions are shorter).

Follow that up with a run, and then a shower. I walk everywhere despite having a car, and that brings my walking to between 1:00 and 3:00 a day.

I'm also fairly active with friends and such, so basketball, baseball, soccer, football, rugby, hockey, frisbee, volleyball, hiking, climbing, tennis, rollerblading, biking, and so on.

Since High School I've also practiced static flexing with my abdominals, so most of the day I am unconsciously training.

For my exercises I use dumbbells, a chin-up bar, a bullworker, and a balance ball. I also use elevated surfaces to change my exercises.


----------



## Greimour (May 12, 2014)

I don't really 'do' anything to stay in shape. 

I can have my six pack mimicking a steel plate within 5-10 minutes if I desire it, but I don't do anything to keep the appearance of a six pack it is just there as always. I tend to be on the skinny side no matter how much I eat so that helps. I have long since given up on gaining weight but it's only the addition of muscle mass that seems to give any weight to this body of mine- which is why I have tried countless ways to gain muscle in the past. I always just reach a level of desirably toned body and then my body seems to pause at that level until I stop working out. Food, exercise or weight training... can't put the weight on. Undoubtedly a reason my six pack doesn't require any effort to maintain.

I do however have many exercises (tried and tested) for gaining certain attributes... such as being able to improve flexibility (like headbutting your knee whilst keeping your legs straight in a Bruce Lee stretch exercise manner - to see its difficulty try touching your knee with your forehead without bending your knees.)
I also have methods for getting rid of love handles or beer bellies which don't include sit-ups or crunches. Some of them can even be made enjoyable and take only 5 minutes per day with results within 2 weeks... 

I have considered ankle and wrist weights before, but I have never been recommended a good set ... the only pair I have ever looked at were known for chafing and it didn't appeal to me. 

I knew a man (a long time ago) who wore full body weighted clothing. One of his jackets looked normal enough; an older style with patched elbow and padded shoulders... but instead of padding it was all just an outer deign masking the sand and steel rods/balls that weighed it all down. 

I can't explain everything he wore to any satisfactory degree, but his total weight was doubled when he wore the full training gear. His jacket I mentioned was what he wore for casual use... like when drinking at a bar. He always had something that added weight to him, whether it was ankle weights, wrist, a belt or others and more. He swore by it... he did say this though: "I have to wear it these days. I took it all off and went on a family day out. I must have fell over three times in the first hour. Felt like I was walking on air and couldn't get a sense of gravity or weight. I couldn't even drive my car properly because the pressure I applied to the pedals felt weird. Funnily, I was pressing the pedal too hard. You would think without the weights to press the pedal for me, I wouldn't press it hard enough. But it was the opposite. I could barely feel the pedal below my foot and I just pushed it right down. Scared the life out of me."

That weightless feeling he described is why I have considered many times to wear weighted gear. ^_^


----------



## Lagoran (May 12, 2014)

Riptide said:


> Yeah, I run, and I have a super fast metabolism so basically I just need to run four-seven miles a day and I can eat what ever I please and still stay in shape... along with the fact I don't drink soda, or much of anything besides water. About those ankle weights, though, my coach told me not to run in them because they put too much stress on your joints. I used to do cross fit, but track got in the way, so now I only run and do like... five pushups. Arms are definitely not my strong point.



Bingo, this is me exactly.  I do the exact same thing you do pretty much and it sounds like we have very similar body types.  Nice to see a fellow runner!


----------



## Guy Faukes (May 15, 2014)

I'm pretty lazy but grapple every now and then. My technique accommodates for my shoddy fittest. I have 20-30 seconds to submit my oppnent before my endurance starts giving out.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 15, 2014)

I also do Martial Arts and Boxing (alone) to keep in shape.

Just more suggestions.


----------



## dale (May 15, 2014)

i have a graduation party and a birthday party to attend within the next couple days, so i plan to be doing 12 ounce curls all weekend.


----------



## BryanJ62 (May 19, 2014)

*Dale - Love that photo. Is that your little girl?*


----------



## blazeofglory (May 20, 2014)

I am a jogger and if I have time I love running. I feel deeply I am born for running and the best place I choose to run is mountains and hills and riversides


----------



## dither (May 21, 2014)

Oops!

No offence intended guys.


----------



## qwertyportne (May 31, 2014)

Trail running keeps me pretty fit, and a little gym work with light weights. I'm 72 but still pretty fast because every morning when I run down the driveway toward the hills, my wife sets the dogs on me...


----------



## Morkonan (May 31, 2014)

belthagor said:


> ...I was thinking I would combine jump rope with the ankle weights, but I am not sure if it's a good idea. Also walking for short times with them on
> 
> Tell me what you think



It's a terrible idea. As a matter of fact, return your ankle-weights. It's more likely that they will do you harm than any possibility of doing you any good. Your joints and tendons are designed for handling the mass that you have on your legs at this moment. Adding a few extra pounds to your legs, especially at the point where they're going to be subject to gathering the greatest momentum, is just begging for injuries. Seriously - Don't use them.

If you want to build up leg strength, especially in a free-form style, then go with resistance training, particularly swimming. Add targeted weight training using machines (don't screw around with free-weights and leg workout routines unless you are very experienced) and floor exercises.

Return your anke-weights, you shouldn't ever use them. (I could see, perhaps, if you were a professional athlete and were undergoing a strict regimen, structured and monitored by professionals, but you're not.)


To add: I don't understand this generation's preoccupation with "working out." I started way-back-when when I was ten years old. It was stupid of me, I know. But, I guess, in the long-term, it worked out. However, I did more harm to myself than good. I might have that sort of "V" shape guys look for, even after all these years, but my joints are shot to heck and I've got stretch marks... :/


----------



## dvspec (Jun 9, 2014)

> It's a terrible idea. As a matter of fact, return your ankle-weights. It's more likely that they will do you harm than any possibility of doing you any good. Your joints and tendons are designed for handling the mass that you have on your legs at this moment. Adding a few extra pounds to your legs, especially at the point where they're going to be subject to gathering the greatest momentum, is just begging for injuries. Seriously - Don't use them.



I had the same thought about the ankle weights.  They do damage to the joints and you would be better off to connect them together if you can and wrap them around your waist or put them on a belt. 



> If you want to build up leg strength, especially in a free-form style, then go with resistance training, particularly swimming. Add targeted weight training using machines (don't screw around with free-weights and leg workout routines unless you are very experienced) and floor exercises



I used to be a trainer at the YMCA and I can tell you that using the machines is just as dangerous and probably more so than doing free weights.  If you are using the free weights wrong your body will tell you, with immediate discomfort.  

That does not happen with the machines.  The problem is, people don't adjust them properly to fit.  If, for example, you are using the machines that work your legs, most people don't know that the pivot point of the machine needs to be lined up with your knee pivot.  Also, read the freaking directions, they are there for a reason and they are good.    

For a workout that does a lot of good, do yoga.  You use your own weight for strength training, it improves balance and I swear by it for my lower back pain.  The first time I did yoga, I was heavy into weightlifting.  I am female and was curling 50lb with one hand and doing it right.  I had chronic lower back pain for years, unrelated to the lifting, it's where I hold stress.  I took one hour of yoga and three days later realized I didn't have lower back pain and hadn't since the class.  

Yoga is something you can do at home alone, but take classes with a certified instructor and learn the forms first.  The library here has beginner yoga so check around.  Churches offer it as well.  The important thing to remember with yoga:  if it hurts, you're doing it wrong.  Adjust.  Talk to the instructor about adjustments you can make.  If you find that a particular pose causes problems don't do it or find a modification.      

Tai chi is another option, but it can be hard to find a class in rural areas.


----------



## dale (Jun 9, 2014)

BryanJ62 said:


> *Dale - Love that photo. Is that your little girl?*



no. that's a couple dudes with bras on their heads. 

(sorry. i just seen this. yeah. that avatar back then was my daughter)


----------



## Shine (Jun 30, 2014)

I plan on getting a weighted hula hoop to strengthen my core muscles


----------



## FleshEater (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm on the list to ditch the ankle weights. The reason ankle weights, or even placing them on your wrists, are bad for you is because they cause your body to over extend it's normal range of motion, which can lead to injury. It doesn't mean it will, but it could. 

Just recently I've been cutting down and going for a much leaner appearance, so I'm getting my money out of the Total Gym. Though I still do dead-lifts on "back days," to maintain some strength. Prior to using the Total Gym exclusively, I was lifting weights in a Heavy Duty fashion for size.


----------



## Terry D (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm a nearly 61 year old diabetic with arthritis in my knees, back, elbows and neck. In the last year and a half I've dropped more than 40 lbs (from 272 to 230 with another 20 to go). Form the last 9 months I've been going to the gym 3 days a week doing a mix of cardio, resistance machines, and free weights. Last week we had an elliptical machine delivered to our home and I quit the gym to focus on hitting the elliptical 5 days a week. My knees already feel better.


----------



## Riptide (Jun 30, 2014)

First PT test in the military and man am I feeling it two days later! I passed the pushups, curls ups, and run, but after the first two, I was shaking, could barely move my arms. Lifting myself up hurt, even my thighs hurt from the run and I'm an avid runner.

So, just do two minutes of push-ups, curl-ups, and a two miles and I'm sure you'll be in tip top shape. AND, when ever you mess up in life do ten more push-ups. And march, run everywhere in your house, stand erect for damn near an hour... um sweat it out as you stay in parade rest in the sun. Get yelled at.

And then the next day run with a pack singing songs for about three miles.

Repeat and you'll be in tipity top shape


----------



## FleshEater (Jun 30, 2014)

Terry D said:


> I'm a nearly 61 year old diabetic with arthritis in my knees, back, elbows and neck. In the last year and a half I've dropped more than 40 lbs (from 272 to 230 with another 20 to go). Form the last 9 months I've been going to the gym 3 days a week doing a mix of cardio, resistance machines, and free weights. Last week we had an elliptical machine delivered to our home and I quit the gym to focus on hitting the elliptical 5 days a week. My knees already feel better.



This is amazing, Terry! Good job man!



Riptide said:


> First PT test in the military and man am I feeling it two days later! I passed the pushups, curls ups, and run, but after the first two, I was shaking, could barely move my arms. Lifting myself up hurt, even my thighs hurt from the run and I'm an avid runner.
> 
> So, just do two minutes of push-ups, curl-ups, and a two miles and I'm sure you'll be in tip top shape. AND, when ever you mess up in life do ten more push-ups. And march, run everywhere in your house, stand erect for damn near an hour... um sweat it out as you stay in parade rest in the sun. Get yelled at.
> 
> ...




The military's fitness program is laughably archaic. I don't know one person that hasn't left the miliary without some kind of injury, and not because of combat. They have no consideration for muscle recovery, joints, tendons, or over training.


----------



## belthagor (May 17, 2015)

Hope you don't mind me bumping this, with good reason.....

[video=youtube;xzhdnClxDQY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzhdnClxDQY[/video]


----------



## Foxee (May 17, 2015)

I've decided I'll do anything it takes to get back into shape. ANYTHING.

Except running, I won't do that.

Now I need some ice cream just for thinking about it.

(J/k...kind of. Mmmm butterpecan...)


----------



## Sonata (May 17, 2015)

Exercise?  Sounds like a norty word to me.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (May 17, 2015)

Since I work for a hotel, we have a gym that I'm allowed to use, which is open 24/7

The machines are old but effective. 

Despite being skinny I'm much stronger than I look, I'm just working on mass, and obviously, protein intake. WIP. Haha.


----------



## Darkkin (May 17, 2015)

I have my balance ball, old and way too big, (my feet don't touch the ground).  I bounce, balance, and stretch, fighting to regain my endurance and tinsel strength.  I want what was taken, lost...not this pale wraith remaining.  I find peace in the motion, that groove you find after the first harsh, screaming burn of muscle and aching lungs.  I want my shoes, not just my bare feet and a battered ball, but recent repairs to my heart won't handle the stress.


----------



## Bloggsworth (May 18, 2015)

I walk about 30 miles a week, mostly chasing a little white ball into the undergrowth...


----------



## Sam (May 18, 2015)

I lift weights three days a week and do cardio on two. 

The "keeping in shape" part depends entirely upon whether I'm bulking or cutting.


----------



## Bevo (May 18, 2015)

I race and train on bicycles, also used to run ultra trail marathons, race motocross and ride a mountain bike up in the BC mountains. Body weight from 20 to 50 years old has stayed within 10 pounds from low to highest with the high at 17% body fat...
Yeah Yeah go eat a cheesburger LOL!

I have some tendinitis in my knee and have to take some time off the bike, my goal now is to bench press 200lb which is huge as I weigh 148 and am a skinny cyclist.
My goal is for my birthday in October...

Best advice is to keep moving, get up and do something every day..


----------



## am_hammy (May 19, 2015)

I have the intention of joining a gym that just opened up not to far away from my place and from work. It creates a sort of a triangle for me, so it will be easy to incorporate into my life. I've been trying to have a healthier life style. The food part has been okay, but I have a semi-bad knee so I haven't been able to do much exercise other than walking. Still need to get that x-ray >.>


----------



## Sonata (May 19, 2015)

Because I cannot exercise my body, I exercise my mind instead.


----------



## Darkkin (May 19, 2015)

Currently in lotus position on my balance ball with the cat asleep in my lap...Only problem, how do I get down?


----------



## belthagor (May 20, 2015)

I am so dedicated towards getting fit that I even walk up the escalators when I have to go somewhere....saves time, and time is money ;-)


----------



## The grappling minstrel (May 22, 2015)

I walk to and from work (about 20-30 mins each) so that helps keep me from gaining weight but I don't lose much weight either, so I'm going to try and run more after work, 3x a day is my hope.


----------



## Loveabull (May 22, 2015)

My favorite toy next to my MP3 player is my FitBit Flex. Easy to use and a virtual pat on the back when I get home. Trackers aren't for everyone. Some people actually grow to hate them if only because it's a reminder that they aren't very active. But if you're reasonably hyper to begin with trackers give you validation that you ARE doing good. You can compose a virtual list of FitBit friends to compete with. People might ask to friend you as well. Then you get a leaderboard where you are in number of steps. At the moment I'm around 48 in a list of about three hundred people of all ages, genders and activity levels. That is a really great feeling! Then again both jobs have me on my feet six to nine hours a day. Aspercreme and Aleve are my best friends.


----------

